# Why Fat Girls?



## rollhandler (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't ask this in this manner to be sexist. Go ahead and insert the appropriate pronoun for the gender you are attracted to and feel free to answer as well.

I get this question about 3-4 times a year in conversation in various forms. My answer depends on the tone of the conversation and how I think the questioner will accept and respond to the answer.

1) Nature provides a variety of bodies in shape and look, conversely nature also provides a counter gender type that likes exactly that shape and look.
The type of shape and look that I find attractive just happens to be fat.

2) There is no such thing as ugly, there is only your type and someone elses type. Fat girls aren't ugly they just aren't your type, skinny girls aren't ugly they just aren't MY type. Just the same as you don't find every skinny girl attractive, I don't find every fat girl attractive. That doesn't mean that they are ugly it only means that someone else finds them attractive.

How do you respond when asked this question?
What other questions do you get related to your preference?

Rollhandler


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 19, 2009)

"I dunno, I just like them. Why?"

That's really all the answer anyone _needs_, but if pressed, I'm happy to explain how fatter women have more of the characteristics that make women sexy, which for me don't include smallness (a trait the popularity of which is evidenced by, for example, tall young women calling themselves Amazons in a very non-positive manner), but do include larger breasts, asses, hips, etc (not to forget the belly, of course ).


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2009)

I like to answer in a way that makes the person feel stupid for asking, like "they make me wet."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know.....never entertained a question about why I find someone attractive......usually don't feel obligated to explain myself/preferences. However....I tend to think "Variety is the spice of life" might be an appropriate response for myself.


----------



## Oirish (Dec 20, 2009)

Why skinny girls? Why Asian girls or blondes for that matter? Life is filled with diversity, leading to diverse tastes.


----------



## Hathor (Dec 21, 2009)

*I just do. *

There is no definitive answer to why I like a certain look. 

I like tall and stocky men. I like men with green or blue eyes, never brown. I just prefer them over brown. Why? I just do.


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 22, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I don't ask this in this manner to be sexist. Go ahead and insert the appropriate pronoun for the gender you are attracted to and feel free to answer as well.
> 
> I get this question about 3-4 times a year in conversation in various forms. My answer depends on the tone of the conversation and how I think the questioner will accept and respond to the answer.
> 
> ...




I hate to burst your bubble - there are some women that no one finds attractive.


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 22, 2009)

Answers:

1. I am straight

2. I like softness and the ability of the human body to grow rounder and fatter.

3. I honestly have no clue, but they look damn hot!


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 22, 2009)

My husband didn't particularly like fat girls when we met, but he said my personality intrigued him. After Art got over the shocking realization that he was falling in love with the fattest girl he ever met, he decided that sometimes ya just gotta think outside the box and go with the flow. Art told me his friends were amazed after they met me, but he didn't particularly feel the need to justify himself, so usually he simply turned the question back at them:

Friend: "Holy cow, that girlfriend of yours sure is fat!"
Art: "You have an impressive grasp of the obvious." 

Friend: "What can you possibly see in Sue? She's so fat!"
Art: "You tell me. What do YOU look for in a girl? Or doesn't it matter if she's not fat?" 

My favorite story of his was during one of his engineering projects up in Detroit about a decade ago. He said the lead engineer there worked hard and played hard, and one night he wanted dinner at a "little place" he knew. It turned out to be a strip club near the airport: The Doll House. After that guy had a few drinks in him he asked Art how he liked the place, and Art said the food was good.

Tipsy Guy: "Don't you like the girls in here?"
Art: "They're okay, but I'm happily married."
TG: "You're the guy who likes fat broads."
Art: "As I said, I'm very happily married."
TG: "But your wife is obese, right?"
Art: "Yes she is, in all the right places. She's tall too."
TG: "How come you let your wife get so fat?"
Art: "She was fat when I married her."
TG: "Don't you like thin girls?"
Art: "Yes, but I fell in love with a wonderful girl who happened to be really fat."
TG: "No wife of mine is getting fat."
Art: "How many wives have you had?" 

Of course there's the old standby: "Good things may come in small packages, but large packages hold more." :smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 22, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Why skinny girls? Why Asian girls or blondes for that matter? Life is filled with diversity, leading to diverse tastes.



this. :bow:


----------



## aussieamazonwoman (Dec 23, 2009)

You know, I asked a friend of mine recently why he seemed to like fat girls. And he said something along the lines of "it is the person I like, whether they are fat or thin"

I said "good answer"


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 23, 2009)

My answer is usually mostly similar to the first one. "Physically, I've just always found them more attractive."

I could go on about fat being generally chose FOR over time, about its anthropological association with fertility and wealth, about Freudian concepts that men should be hard and women soft...but at some point its like pearls to pigs. 

Like most conversation, it matters how very well you say it, more than the words themselves. Expressing yourself clearly and confidently communicates best.


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never really been asked this in face to face conversation. I've been ready for the question for decades, but people never seem to ask me this sort of thing. My answer would be "Why are you attracted to the people that attract you?" I figure that either they'll just accept that as an answer, or if they try to explain their attraction I could pretty much quote it back to them.

Hmmm, I'd never thought about it before, but now that I've written it out it suddenly hit me......maybe it is conversational tactics like this which are the reason nobody ever asks me that sort of question!


----------



## GTAFA (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't have a problem with this question, speaking as someone who thinks of himself as having unconventional taste in most things. 

But I do actually try to argue that historically skinny is the hard sell, pun intended, and that for most of our history men have been hard-wired to like curvy women. Am I old-fashioned? could be. One can point to the great painters, the Botticellis and classical models who are not thin.

I mention the bruises i used to get from pelvis meeting pelvis without the benefit of padding (damn but that hurts!), in sex with thin women. Either I have to be fat or she does, because it's un-natural in my books for two skinny people to couple. The soft cushiony target seems meant for pelvic collisions, and feels so much more inviting. 

I also mention that fat is actually central to many parts of the conventional arsenal of beauty. Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie have fat in parts of their faces, curvaceous lips and other body parts that aren't simply muscle and bone. The tastiest foods are fat too (chocolate, ice cream, etc).

We are also still getting over the ice age, a time I suspect that we barely survived. As people who were all starving, we would naturally gravitate to the one who didn't seem to look like a boy, the one with some boobage, some meat on her bones. She seemed to say "i will survive this frozen wasteland". And she looked like an immortal goddess. To me, the others (the skinny ones) simply resemble my own gender. No offense to those who are gay or bi, but that (looking like a boy or a man)doesn't do it for me.


----------



## name2come (Dec 23, 2009)

I get that usually the question is asked innocently enough, but honestly my answer isn't any more in depth than "Just Because." The question seems to think that we've sat down and sketched out a "pro's" and "con's" list before coming to the logical conclusion to date thin women. There are things I like about fat women, but they aren't why I date fat women. Its too elemental. The unfortunate thing is that I think a lot of guys DO feel the need to justify the preference so they construct imaginary pro's and con's list that are usually just mean-spirited towards thin women. If you really only date fat women because they are "nicer" or because of some notion that they "spend more time developing their personalities" I'd ask you not to because those are reasons to date fat women so much as expressions of bitterness towards thin women. The truth, though, is that virtually all of those men are simply physically attracted to fat women but for one reason or another don't care to say so. Which is why I think its really important to respond to the question by questioning its assumptions. Its no different than asking someone why they are gay. They just are. So are we.


----------



## rollhandler (Dec 23, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble - there are some women that no one finds attractive.



No bubble bursting here. On the contrary, I have seen websites dedicated to fap material for guys that go for the so called patently "ugly" women. If these sites are out there the preference must logically also be out there, and in high enough numbers to justify the existence of websites dedicated to them. They also mean that these women (or men as the case may be) fall into the category of someone elses type. Just because they are a niche market with a harder to find counter gender to fill it doesn't necessarily mean that NOBODY will find them attractive just that they haven't found each other yet or that the person with that preference is a rarer breed. I have personally seen people that made me wince looking at them, happily married and enjoying life. 

I honestly feel that nature knows what it is doing. If a look is out there SOMEONE will find it attractive just as it is, no matter what it looks like.
There are many people that will find me attractive, I also know that there an an equal number of people that consider me to be ugly. It all has to do with perception, taste and preference.

Rollhandler


----------



## Jes (Dec 23, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> No bubble bursting here. On the contrary, I have seen websites dedicated to fap material for guys that go for the so called patently "ugly" women. r


URL PLEASE! it's gonna be a dog fight hot mess. good lord. i can't look away.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 23, 2009)

When I was in high school I dated thin girls and while I had the rush of my first kiss and other experiences, they didn't pale in comparison with the time I discovered my friend gained over 30 pounds during the summer of my junior/senior year.

The rush I felt when going out with a larger girl was 100 times more temperature rising than when I was going out with a smaller girl. Even when I went out with smaller girls the last few years the feeling wasn't the same.

I go out with girls for their personality, however in my experiences I've discovered I'm more attracted to a bigger girl than a smaller one.

The rolls, the big bums and breasts, the chubby cheeks and double chins, the pillow soft arms and thighs......I love it all. 

THAT'S why I like fat girls


----------



## chocdec (Dec 24, 2009)

Why am I smitten with plus size women?

I remember the first time I put my arm around a BBW. I was 19, playing in a band. She was from my town, a few years younger than me. She worked after school in a candy store/luncheonette. I'd go in there after shopping at the record store and she'd ask about the albums I bought. She started coming to my gigs. One night she and her friends came in early, around soundcheck. Afterwards I took her out to dinner. Just she and I. Afterwards we walked around the city, I put my arm around and was like, WOW!!! People were staring at us -- she was big -- but I didn't care. I was in heaven. And damn proud to be seen with her.

Wish I could say we had a great love affair but it never happened. I found out fifteen to twenty years later that she was gay. Guess that explains why she never returned my phone calls. I was a perfect gentleman.

Today I won't even consider dating a skinny woman. My friends all know this. Hey, life is good. And it is also too short to be spent with skinny women.


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never been asked why I'm into fat guys, probably because (a) as a fat chick, I'm "supposed to" be with a fat guy, and (b) so many of my friends have non-mainstream sexual orientations, the people I've told point blank don't see it as something worth questioning.

But if someone wanted to know the reason I'm a FA? I'm attracted to big men-- tallness, broad shoulders, huskiness, even if a guy isn't overweight. Physically imposing really does it for me. A guy who I can't wrap my arms completely around? Oh God. :smitten: That, and-- I'm sure this isn't news to anyone here-- having sex with a fat person is an amazingly sensual experience. Softness is so, so appealing.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 25, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> I've never been asked why I'm into fat guys, probably because (a) as a fat chick, I'm "supposed to" be with a fat guy, and (b) so many of my friends have non-mainstream sexual orientations, the people I've told point blank don't see it as something worth questioning.
> 
> But if someone wanted to know the reason I'm a FA? I'm attracted to big men-- tallness, broad shoulders, huskiness, even if a guy isn't overweight. Physically imposing really does it for me. A guy who I can't wrap my arms completely around? Oh God. :smitten: That, and-- I'm sure this isn't news to anyone here-- having sex with a fat person is an amazingly sensual experience. Softness is so, so appealing.



I've often wondered if FFA's are asked why they are with bigger guys. I have several friends who are married to big guys but would never classify themselves as an FFA. They just don't see them as fat..just big. Heck I wouldn't even classify myself as an FFA and I prefer my guys to be big and cuddly rather than hard and skinny.

It always seems that guys get more shit for being with bigger girls than girls get shit for being with bigger guys.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Dec 27, 2009)

It's sorta hard to explain it to people when they happen to ask, simply because I don't rightly know either. Just kinda how I turned out.

I usually just chalk it up to "that's how my brain was wired", and move along.

Someday someone is going to take that literally and think I'm a fattie loving android. I shall await that day quite eagerly.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 27, 2009)

Why not fat girls?

can we not just enjoy the mystery


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2009)

This thread has gotten me to thinking about "Venus on the Half Shell", a book where the underlying answer to "Why do we live?" is answered, at the end of a tedious journey, by cockroach beings that say "Why not?".


Life really is a lot simpler than we make it sometimes.


----------



## Cors (Dec 27, 2009)

This is how I try to explain it to the people I actually care for: 

I like roundness and softness in a woman. It makes them more feminine, womanly and perhaps more approachable to me - even if they identify as androgynous or butch or even transgender. It is not unlike how most men and lesbians love a woman's boobs, ass, thighs and perhaps a bit of a tummy. Now, imagine being able to press against and sink into a soft neck, arms, belly, calves and just about everything else and being enveloped by all that softness... that, to me, is far more delightful than someone who is only soft in certain places. Disclaimer: I am not saying that women who are thin or have boyish shapes are any less feminine or womanly - I am just not as attracted to them.

I tend to be drawn to nonconformists eg. goths, geeks, genderqueers, punks, the girl with covered with tattoos and piercings. I see being fat (and being truly okay with it as opposed to one having no choice) as an act of rebellion in today's fat-phobic, thin-centric society. I look and act pretty normal, but somehow I rarely feel that way and tend to relate better to other "outcasts". In a way, I live vicariously through them.

I also have some sort of a contrast fetish related to BDSM, which is an important part of my sexuality. I like feeling (comparatively) small yet powerful and am thrilled by the idea of topping someone who is much bigger/stronger/more masculine and thus seen by society as more Dominant. It makes their submission seem so much more exciting and voluntary, and the fact that they can easily overpower me if they choose to makes me far less inclined to hold back during play. Maybe it is just me, but I often have a hard time properly "punishing" a delicate-looking, doe-eyed femme even when she is begging for it because I am so afraid of hurting her or going overboard. And oh, have you tried spanking a bony ass? Ouch.

The last reason is silly, but women who are very thin or toned usually end up triggering my competitive side. It is not that I think that thinness is superior, but it simply fits better with the asexual, androgynous aesthetic ideal I want for myself and IMO, this ideal is best complemented by someone who is the opposite.


----------



## MrRabbit (Dec 29, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Why skinny girls?


This is also my first reaction when I get this question. 

And then I explain them that preferences are just the way they are, that they cannot be explained, like you can't explain why you like the color red, or why other men can't explain why they like skinny. And that I just like the softness and cuddliness of a big woman and that for me there is nothing better than hugging a big woman with soft curves. 
But don't ask me why, because honnestly, I do not know. It is just the way I am.


----------



## Hathor (Dec 31, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble - there are some women that no one finds attractive.



That explains it!


----------



## kieran1394 (Jan 1, 2010)

Aside from the physical attraction, which is obvious, I would say that most of the larger girls I've met have been generally cooler and more interesting/well read people than their, erm, slimmer counterparts.

I guess they must have bigger brains too haha.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2010)

My main response is: Because it's my decision.

My other response is: You like what you like, and I happen to like big girls a little more than skinny girls.


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 5, 2010)

Nobody has ever asked me *why* I love fat girls.
How would I answer that question? Very likely I would say, I want a woman that has boobs, thighs and butt. Or maybe, I'm absolute not attracted to very skinny women. The answer would depend on the asking person. 
But the truth is, I'm guided like all the other men by the competence of that ding dong. That's why I love fat chicks.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't explain why I like fat girls. I could go into a big psycho-babble speech about it, but in the end, I like them ,and that's all that matters in this case.


----------



## Ricky4SSBBWs (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea, its one of those things you can't explain. I, too have different ways of approaching the conversation depending on how it is asked. If they are being genuine I just explain, that there is no explanation and the attraction is just there. I'm not doing it for a need to be different and be a rebel. Now if its "that guy" at the bar or outside of the bar where everyone is smoking. The answer is "Why don't you ask my dick that question?" Then "Fair enough" is the reply I hear most.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 8, 2010)

I think short answers are always best. 

"I just do. A Lot."

It's so damn tempting to lay it all out there...make a point..put someone in their place, or even, for the self conscious... just explain yourself in a way that makes you feel good about your own choice. 



But no explanations are necessary, really.


I like men who look like Superman. Sad, but true. That's my thing. I like em tall, dark, handsome and big in the shoulders. So I guess my taste is typical.

I also fell madly in love once with a man who was blond, skinny, and my height.

It might have been because he was the fuck of the century, but I also loved his conversation.

And See? There was me, explaining my preferences, in spite of saying no one has to do that.

ah Humans....so wonderfully full of shite. 

View attachment superman_ross.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Jan 8, 2010)

PS:

Quality, talented, passionate Dominants give me a supermoistie.


This trumps all looks. Even gender.

Methinks we all have a weak spot.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 8, 2010)

I appreciate all kinds of women - fat, skinny, short, tall, black, white...I just happen to prefer BBW. Maybe because my mother was a large woman. When I was little I called her "my soft squishy mom".


----------



## jay kratos (Jan 8, 2010)

Fat girls to me are way more down to earth than skinny girls.


----------



## unfront (Jan 8, 2010)

Rollhandler, I have to say that I like your perspective on this. No one is ugly. It is that they may not be my type. For me, one day I realized that all the women that I think are beautiful happened to fatter than others.... who knew?!


----------



## calauria (Jan 13, 2010)

katherine22 said:


> I hate to burst your bubble - there are some women that no one finds attractive.



I must be one of them.....


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2010)

*D*estiny.. well at least for me. 

I recall this question being presented in an earlier thread - It made me think of
Jazz great Dexter Gordon. He was recalling a saying that Jazz great Louis Armstrong would say and 
it's very appropriate here... 

_
"Shit son, that's like bringing a Hamburger to a Banquet!" _ 

Of course It made me recall a this quote I had posted earlier....

_Why have a "Chopped Steak" when you can have "Filet Mignon"! _ :happy:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 13, 2010)

the_captain said:


> I appreciate all kinds of women - fat, skinny, short, tall, black, white...I just happen to prefer BBW. Maybe because my mother was a large woman. *When I was little I called her "my soft squishy mom".*



Awww. Cute. :happy:


----------



## J_Underscore (Jan 13, 2010)

For ages I've tried to come up with a simple answer. not gonna go into loads of details of what i found out bout myself.

But If someone asked me that right now I'd say its cause the roundness. You think of the size and curves, thats a lot more roundness then skinny girls lol. I love the roundness, softness, the jiggle, and I just really love how impressive a big girl's size is


----------



## Mr. 23 (Jan 20, 2010)

The answer is obvious:

Q: Why fat girls?
A: Fun is three rocks.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 20, 2010)

why not......?


----------



## CPProp (Jan 20, 2010)

As some one else said they are more down to earth and realistic and in many cases more intelligent in addition they look like women where as (and I dont mean to offend anyone) skinny girls can be a bit boyish looking, which for me is a real turn off.
One other reason particularly for me is I have a phobia of feeling bone without a good degree of flesh / fat around it. Touching a skinny girl is like touching a skeleton, which makes me cringe  not my idea of enjoyment at all. Im sure theirs a name for it, a reason and a course of treatment  but why bother as big girls are so attractive and they have no side effect.


----------



## Eshadowgirl (Jan 21, 2010)

We all have our preferences..whether it be size, race, religion, age...

I prefer men that are big...Im a big girl, and i want a big guy that, when he hugs and holds me...I feel it..and i feel safe, content and comfortable. Just something bout a big guy makes me smile.

The problem is in todays society is the focus on size, and weight...Which sucks. I'll never be a size 10 or 12....unless i get some kind of suction surgery or something.

Alas, I live in an area of superficial people...therefore Im still single.

Id love me a big guy though....I miss snuggling.


----------



## CPProp (Jan 23, 2010)

Alas, I live in an area of superficial people...therefore Im still single.

Id love me a big guy though....I miss snuggling.[/QUOTE]

You will find one  believe me  Id put myself forward as a candidate but Im several thousand mile away and at least 20 yrs your senior, although over 6 ft ,17 stone (234 lbs`) (not all fat ) naturally strong - can crack hazel nuts with my thumb and for finger, and constantly been told to ease up on the squeezes before I break ribs (always thought strength diminished with age  perhaps its other things ??? LOL) . 

I wish you luck in your endeavors


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 23, 2010)

> I've often wondered if FFA's are asked why they are with bigger guys.



Yes. 

I've even had two incidences where men who didn't like fat women said they could understand how somebody _could _like fat women for some of the reasons mentioned here but that fat guys were just gross.


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm....I hope this isnt too blunt but...Bigger guys are better in bed


----------



## Nascar Bob (Jan 27, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> "I dunno, I just like them. Why?"
> 
> That's really all the answer anyone _needs_, but if pressed, I'm happy to explain how fatter women have more of the characteristics that make women sexy, which for me don't include smallness (a trait the popularity of which is evidenced by, for example, tall young women calling themselves Amazons in a very non-positive manner), but do include larger breasts, asses, hips, etc (not to forget the belly, of course ).



I totally agree


----------



## CPProp (Jan 30, 2010)

OhLaLaSoSexy said:


> Hmmm....I hope this isnt too blunt but...Bigger guys are better in bed



Prey tell, In what respect are we better........It might be something I can put it in my CV (Resume). LOL.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 30, 2010)

As I have said before big guys can bury the bone deeper


----------



## CPProp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tracii said:


> As I have said before big guys can bury the bone deeper



In that case it definitely goes in my CV (resume) - just incase I ever consider applying for a job as a grave digger LOL.


----------

